#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Software Love

## mangzee

letter  how software engineers wrote a love letter to his girl friend.
 :):  :D:  :8): 

Sweetheart, I've seen you yesterday while surfing the local train platform and realized that you are the only site I was browsing for. For long time, I've been lonely, this has been the bug in my life and you can be a real debugger for me now. My life is just an uncompiled program without you which never produces an executable code and hence is useless. You are not only beautiful by face but all your ActiveX controls are attractive as well. Your smile is so delightful which encourages me and gives power to me equal to thousands of mainframes processing power. When you looked at me last evening, I felt like all my program modules are running smoothly and giving expected results. /*which I never experienced before */.
With this letter just want to convey to you that, if we are linked together, Ill provide you all objects & libraries necessary for human being to live an error free life.
Also don't bother about the firewall which may be created by our parents as I've strong hacking capabilities by which I'll ultimately break their security passwords and make them agree for our marriage. I hope nobody has already logged in to your database so that my connect script will not fail. And if this has happened, my system will crash beyond recovery. Kindly interpret this letter properly and grant me all privileges of your inbox.






  Similar Threads: love How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P How to  say i love you 3D  PLM Software Solutions Ltd Requires Software Developer HR Love..!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i think i have read it before... btw funny and true ;)

----------

